# Supercar Sunday v. 2.28 *Ferrari Day*



## SVT2888 (May 4, 2006)

Last weekend Cars and Coffee got rained out so we decided to head over to Supercar Sunday in Woodland Hills, CA. By shear coincidence this also happened to be Ferrari day.


----------



## SVT2888 (May 4, 2006)




----------



## SVT2888 (May 4, 2006)

A true motor head! 









As always you can see the rest over at CNCpics.com

Thanks,

-Leo


----------



## Solidjake (May 10, 2007)

Some nice cars and some ugly ass cars. Nice shots.


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

I don't know how or why but this car is very cool looking from the front, bonus X5 4.8IS wheels!-










Classic CSL and Gransport FTW.


----------



## Dad's Toy (Nov 14, 2009)

Nice shots! Love the CLS Batmobile & Mario Jr. (is that an F40 he's got?)


----------



## SVT2888 (May 4, 2006)

Dad's Toy said:


> Nice shots! Love the CLS Batmobile & Mario Jr. (is that an F40 he's got?)


Nope it's an Enzo. :thumbup:


----------

